# albino cobra picture



## Jason (Jun 25, 2005)

check this out its an albino cobra i think they have one at the australian reptile park.

http://www.reptilepark.com.au/media_photos.asp?catID=8


----------



## Jason (Jun 25, 2005)

they are an awsome snake cobras and that one would look great up front


----------



## instar (Jun 25, 2005)

Amazing! beautiful; animal!  Wonder if its as deranged as the cobra Taronga zoo had behind the scenes? :lol:


----------



## Jason (Jun 25, 2005)

> Wonder if its as deranged as the cobra Taronga zoo had behind the scenes?



what do you mean?

im goin to Taronga zoo on monday, can't weight.


----------



## Duke_jensen (Jun 25, 2005)

there's an albino cobra in Bulletproof Monk for a second or two, if your interested. oh it's a movie if you didn't know.


----------



## R1MAN (Jul 22, 2005)

about 11 years ago i did a couple of weeks work experience at ARP (old site) where i was assisting bob doing his shows in the snake pit. i was sitting on a large tub of pythons that i would later take around the crowd. almost shat myself when bob pulled this albino cobra out of a bin and made it stand up just a couple of metres from me. looked a treat with the red eyes as well. my olds happened to be there on the day and got it all on video how close this guy was. truly a beautiful snake. it had a very faint pink specticle mark that the normal ones have on the back of its hood.


----------



## danw (Jul 22, 2005)

wow what an extraordinary looking animal..


----------



## Jason (Jul 22, 2005)

didn't see it at the zoo when i was there....bumer


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 22, 2005)

Some more nice albino cobras..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 23, 2005)

great pics foxysnake, that bottom pic would have been so much better if i took it though,,cobras are so cute when they are young..dosnt matter what color they are,
check this link out
http://reptilians.org/home/show_gallery.php?cat_id=8


----------



## foxysnake (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey awesome link!! Thanx for that one. I looove cobras!!!!!


----------

